# "64 MB ATI RADEON Dual/TV-out" gut?



## Wuschel (16. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Also ich hab so ziemlich keine Ahnung von hardware und im netz ist darüber nicht sonderlic viel zu finden (vielleicht hat das ja seinen grund..), darum brauch ich auch mal n bissl hilfe. ist das ding *hier*  etwas, was man gebrauchen kann? also ich brauch die karte für diverse 3d programme, wie 3dmax und hier und da mal ein bisschen spielen (bei dem rechner natürlich etwas ältere sachen)

Rechner: AMD-k6-3 450 mhz;  384 mb ram


greez
  Wuschel


----------



## Moartel (16. Oktober 2002)

Die Auktion ist ja schon beendet, von daher wärs also eh egal. Allerdings würde ich sagen dass du bei deinem Rechner kaum noch mehr als eine GF2MX oder vergleichbares reinbauen brauchst. Die Radeon da wäre glaube ich ein wenig zuviel für dein System. Kann sein dass ich mich irre, weil ich die Graka nicht so kenne, aber eine DirectX8-Karte ist für einen K6-3 einfach zuviel.


----------



## Alphatronix (18. Oktober 2002)

Also, ich würde Dir erstmal empfehlen, eine neue CPU zu kaufen. Da bekommst Du schon günstige Angebote bei Ebay&Co.
Wenn Du das erst gemacht hast, lohnt es sich für Dich eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen - sonst bremst nämlich Dein CPU diese nur aus!
Aber auf keinen Fall eine Radeon VE - das ist die vorvorletzte Generation   Die Radeon 8500 gibts schon für 120 Euro (keine LE-Variante)... mit sowas wärst Du dann besser bedient


----------



## Strider (22. Oktober 2002)

Hi,


Rechner: AMD-k6-3 450 mhz;  384 mb ram

Hmmm. K6-III 450 heisst Sockel 7 Board. Einen schnelleren Prozessor gibt´s für Sockel 7 nicht (der K6-2 500 ist mangels L2-Cache on Die langsamer, K6-2 Plus / -3 Plus ist für Notebooks).

Viele Sockel 7 Boards haben nicht mal einen AGP-Slot (das solltest Du also auf jeden Fall vorher klären) und selbst wenn kann es Dir passieren, dass das Board mit aktuellen Karten Ärger macht.
Alles jenseits GeForce 1 macht bei einem solchen System mangels CPU-Power ehrlich gesagt nicht viel Sinn - und eine GeForce 1 gibt es normalerweise deutlich unter 50 Euro...

Fazit: für mehr Power muss wohl oder übel eine modernere Plattform her (notfalls ein gebrauchter Athlon-Rechner auf Slot-A Basis - kriegt man inzwischen extrem billig nachgeworfen).

Hope that helps!

Cya -

Joachim


----------



## rycon (22. Oktober 2002)

Jo. Das wär so, als wenn du nen Turbolader auf nen Fiat Panda schnallst (bisschen übertrieben, ich weiss ) Ab 700 - 800mhz + MoBo wirds gehn.Bloss im Endeffekt isses auch da dann auch wieder langsam Zeit, richtig aufzurüsten für die nächste Spiele Generation (wenn die Kohle dazu da is  ).


----------

